# Wiring (Snow Plow Prep) on 2019 Chevy 2500HD Duramax



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

I just got back from dropping the truck off to have a Western Ultramount 2 frame and wiring install. When I bought the truck with snowplow prep package, there was a bag of wiring with jacks on the floor. (I suppose the wiring for the plow.) I showed the installer and he said GM was supposed to install the wiring when I bought the truck, especially when I told them it was being used for snowplowing. Does anyone on Plowsite know about this wiring kit supplied. The plow installer said he could install it for a extra $130. He said either that or I can bring it back to the dealer and they have to install it. (not cost effective with all the extra time) He said there is a bulletin stating so. Not to happy right now. Thanks ahead, Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GM dealers do not install the kit unless it is needed. Typically the plow installers will install IF your truck experiences the "load dump" that a few of them do.

There is a chance you will not need it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TSB on the kit

https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/media/photo/695/UI Bulletin 124b.pdf


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the thread I was looking for about the issue IF you actually have the symptom that the harness is there to attempt to correct.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2018-sierra-dash-and-radio-electrical-reset-when-plowing.178264/

Some trucks will do it, some will not.

I personally have had 2 of them so far that do not have the extra harness installed and do not load dump at all.


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Here is the thread I was looking for about the issue IF you actually have the symptom that the harness is there to attempt to correct.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2018-sierra-dash-and-radio-electrical-reset-when-plowing.178264/
> 
> ...


----------



## mam19582 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for explaining that. The installer did explain that without the harness, the same problems could occur that I just read about in the links to the posts you just sent me. (dash lights blinking, radio, etc) He did also say that GM will install the harness for free but I'll never go back to the dealer I bought the truck from. They did a simple tire rotation and oil change my first visit and never tightened the wheels. I never got out of their parking lot. Spilled oil big time all over, drain oil and new oil all over my new truck. Imagine letting them mess with my wiring. 
The plow installer said he never hooked the harness up to a Duramax diesel but he said he knows he could do it no problem. For $130, it's not worth even calling a dealer no less all the driving around. Time is money to me. This is the best forum ever. Thanks again. Mike M


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mam19582 said:


> Thanks for explaining that. The installer did explain that without the harness, the same problems could occur that I just read about in the links to the posts you just sent me. (dash lights blinking, radio, etc) He did also say that GM will install the harness for free but I'll never go back to the dealer I bought the truck from. They did a simple tire rotation and oil change my first visit and never tightened the wheels. I never got out of their parking lot. Spilled oil big time all over, drain oil and new oil all over my new truck. Imagine letting them mess with my wiring.
> The plow installer said he never hooked the harness up to a Duramax diesel but he said he knows he could do it no problem. For $130, it's not worth even calling a dealer no less all the driving around. Time is money to me. This is the best forum ever. Thanks again. Mike M


Must be all dealers then...  I just took mine in last month for it's first service and I still have oil dripping on my garage floor from them dumping it all over the engine bay also.  I don't let them rotate my tires.

My 16' duramax had a plow on it. Never had a single issue with load dump, no extra harness, no plow prep even. Yet I have never had an issue with my current 6.0 gasser either (also no plow prep). I don't have a plow on my current duramax so I don't have real world experience with this generation of engine with plow effects.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

mam19582 said:


> .....but I'll never go back to the dealer I bought the truck from. They did a simple tire rotation and oil change my first visit and never tightened the wheels. I never got out of their parking lot. Spilled oil big time all over, drain oil and new oil all over my new truck. Imagine letting them mess with my wiring.


What dealer? So I know to stay away. I may be looking for a new shop. 
Feel free to PM if you'd rather not publicly say.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kevin_NJ said:


> What dealer? So I know to stay away. I may be looking for a new shop.
> Feel free to PM if you'd rather not publicly say.


Gjovik in Sandwich IL

I don't worry about publicly saying when someone sucks. I typically like to plop down in the general managers office over there from time to time just to tell him how much they suck... As I told him the day that their service writer lied to my wife's face about being open the day after Thanksgiving... "If no one tells you that you or your guys suck, you go through life thinking that you guys are good at this"


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> "If no one tells you that you or your guys suck, you go through life thinking that you guys are good at this"


That's very noble of you to take time out of your busy schedule to perform the public service of making sure they know that they suck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> That's very noble of you to take time out of your busy schedule to perform the public service of making sure they know that they suck.


I only do it out of the kindness of my heart


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> Gjovik in Sandwich IL


Thanks, but I was asking the guy from NJ, like me.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to add to the “load dump” issue. My experience and understanding is that If the truck has plow prep then it needs the extra harness. If it’s not plow prep than issue doesn’t happen and no harness needed.


----------

